# St Mary's Church Higham Ferrers, Northamptonshire



## Richard Davies (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is a selection of photos of the church near to my Aunt's house. Still very much in use, my Cousin was married there 3 years ago.


----------



## King Al (Sep 11, 2007)

Great pictures RD, love the top of that arch PIC 6 Nice work


----------



## Richard Davies (Sep 11, 2007)

King Al said:


> Great pictures RD, love the top of that arch PIC 6 Nice work



Originally I was only going to just take a few general shots, but there were some details too good to miss.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 11, 2007)

King Al said:


> Great pictures RD, love the top of that arch PIC 6 Nice work



Echo that, RD. Also love the gargoyles/grotesques. Lovely building, that.

Cheers


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (Oct 5, 2007)

Lovely pictures that church is fab.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 5, 2007)

Some excellent pics there RD  Did the gargoyles bite?  Looks like it's in a nice setting. Thanks.

Lb


----------

